# Next LEEK meet Sun 21st September - 3pm curry-6pm Bluewater



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

.............................







......................

As usual guy's another meet for Sunday 21st September.
If your up for it a curry first at 3pm  then onto bluewater for 6pm ,then onto the Wharf pub for around 6:45pm
Once again we are going to have a curry at 3pm ish at the local curry house Cliffe Spice.
It's £8.95 eat as much as you like , and you order it all fresh from the menu! :wink:

.........................







..................























Pub 'the Wharf' http://www.shepherdneame.co.uk/pubs/pub ... f_dartford
Directions to pub if running late that day http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi?pc=DA26QE

Note to all newbies: 
New to the forum?Never been to a meet before? or just in the area? Now's the time to go to your first meet. 
Nobody expects you to know the ins and outs of a TT or any Audi.They just like you to turn up and have a laugh.
Theres plenty of people to ask questions and they are all happy to answer.
So come on guys and girls meet us for a couple of drinks or even something to eat.
Let me know if your up for it and ill make a list as before!! or just stay at home and watch songs of praise  



Forum members attending Cliffe Spice 3pm:  
Thehornster
BAMTT
y3putt + Wifey

Forum members attending Bluewater at 6pm: 

Thehornster
BAMTT
y3putt + Wifey
a18eem
Nando


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Let me think about this :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> Let me think about this :lol:


Ermmmm i'll take a gamble and just add you :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi Mate,

I,ll be up for this along with my wife, will have the curry at Cliffe Spice (need directions) and Bluewater.

Look forward to it

Regards

Mark [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi all !
I will be at bluewater at the usual time with the usual grub but will be driving my new car...you will have to listen out for 
me ,it does sound quite meaty :twisted:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Still got the S3 ? If your thinking of selling i think someone in other marques was looking for one 

Make sure you have a full tank you may have to give the odd passenger ride or 2


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

y3putt said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> I,ll be up for this along with my wife, will have the curry at Cliffe Spice (need directions) and Bluewater.
> 
> ...


Nice one Mark i'll add you to the list mate :wink:

Have you got a sat nav? 
Cliffe Spice. 17 Parkside. Cliffe Woods. Rochester, Kent, ME3 8HX. 01634 222231
http://www.thomsonlocal.com/Cliffe-**** ... yinfo.html


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

a18eem said:


> Hi all !
> I will be at bluewater at the usual time with the usual grub but will be driving my new car...you will have to listen out for
> me ,it does sound quite meaty :twisted:


How will you get the crispy cremes in it?? :lol: :wink:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Sign me up for Bluey please! 
Seems like ages since my LEEK meet.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nando said:


> Sign me up for Bluey please!
> Seems like ages since my LEEK meet.


Hi Ryan your on the list matey :wink:


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

thehornster said:


> a18eem said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all !
> ...


My one has 19" alloys !! :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

a18eem said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > a18eem said:
> ...


Flash [email protected]!! :lol: :wink:

Anyone know the cheapest place for Greenstuff or redstuff etc,possibly drilled and grooved all round too?????
Pretty please :-* :wink:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Apologies for not replying sooner. I cant make it on Sunday unfortunately i am away the weekend.

John - Re: the brakes, have you tried calling Elite in Rainham, they are usually pretty reasonable and provide a great service.

http://www.elitedirect.com/

Enjoy Sunday, and see you at the next one. (If im not on hols - 2nd Oct)

Cheers

Chris


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

John i had the ebc redstuff pads and discs and didn't think they offered anything over OEM (apart from being noisier) Ithink the Mintex pads are meant to work well with OEM discs, Have you tried German Swedish and maybe Dean at 4 ring to fit them ....

And no I'm not going to offer to do them :lol:

Tony


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> And no I'm not going to offer to do them :lol:
> 
> Tony


I will never forget that, hilarious! Not so funny for you at the time. :lol: :lol:

Where did ChipiT (spelling????) get to, he hasnt posted on the forums for ages????


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

renton72 said:


> Apologies for not replying sooner. I cant make it on Sunday unfortunately i am away the weekend.
> 
> John - Re: the brakes, have you tried calling Elite in Rainham, they are usually pretty reasonable and provide a great service.
> 
> ...


They are round the corner, then round another corner to me... maybe you can pop in for afternoon tea
once you have finished? :roll:


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> Still got the S3 ? If your thinking of selling i think someone in other marques was looking for one
> 
> Make sure you have a full tank you may have to give the odd passenger ride or 2


Hi, yes I still have the S3, I will be selling it and thanks for the info.

I have not really "driven" the 335i ....it is very twitchy in the rear, I just cant get myself to drive it like the S3.... dont know why I bothered to get it really, unless you want to race me in a very straight line?? :lol:


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> John i had the ebc redstuff pads and discs and didn't think they offered anything over OEM (apart from being noisier) Ithink the Mintex pads are meant to work well with OEM discs, Have you tried German Swedish and maybe Dean at 4 ring to fit them ....
> 
> And no I'm not going to offer to do them :lol:
> 
> Tony


I am running both ebc discs and red stuff....I can say they are much much better than the oem crap i had...theese
have always stopped well even in the wet...the oem ones were crap even in the dry. :? 
you can take the S3 for a spin to compare if you want. :roll:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

a18eem said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Still got the S3 ? If your thinking of selling i think someone in other marques was looking for one
> ...


You'll get used to it, It took me a long time to get used to the Scooby and it still catches me out every now and again, there is something that gives a fair bit of confidence with the S3/TT, i find i really have to concentrate when pushing on, would be interesting to see what they are like in a straight line, i reckon once past about 80 you'd waltz off into the distance


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> a18eem said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


Are we talking about 335i v S3 or 335i v scooby ?... :? 
I was looking for more grip at the rear so looked for new tyres....255/30/19" run flat.....£280/£300 each !!   
Can anyone better that ? :?:

I have just found out that I am goint to be doing a car /van boot sale this Sunday at Dunton....dont worry, I will still
be at Bluewater even though I will be up at 4 am !! I might not look as sexy as usual though :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Ditch the runflats and go for GY F1 Asym's or PS2's

vs Scooby


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> Ditch the runflats and go for GY F1 Asym's or PS2's
> 
> vs Scooby


Wonder what people do when they get a puncture if they have ditched the run flats?? :? 
I suppose I will have to get an air pump.

re. scooby, are you telling me the sti ppp wrx abc etc.. goes like stink to 80 ish then ....???
mind you i did floor the 335i at 60 .....and it got to 120 ish very quickley....much quicker that the S3!!
I was on a track of course if there is any police reading!! :roll:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

a18eem said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > re. scooby, are you telling me the sti ppp wrx abc etc.. goes like stink to 80 ish then ....???
> ...


It would only pull away slowly from a well modded TT/S3 at higher speeds, Aerodynamic's of a brick and short gearing don't help

Think you can get a can of gunge stuff from halfords for punctures


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Right so it's four for the curry,everyone still ok for this? Mark and Wife?? 

Forum members attending Cliffe Spice 3pm: 
Thehornster
BAMTT
y3putt + Wifey

Forum members attending Bluewater at 6pm:

Thehornster
BAMTT
y3putt + Wifey
a18eem
Nando


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

We,ll be there mate....

Lookin forward to it.... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I take it we can park at the Cliffe Spice..?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

y3putt said:


> We,ll be there mate....
> 
> Lookin forward to it.... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> I take it we can park at the Cliffe Spice..?


Yes there is a large car park, see you there


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

probably the most compact meet i've been too - good nonetheless.
you can't beat a conversation on the economy over a diet coke!

Arif - great sounding car - shame the fiesta overpowered you out in the tunnel :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Guys sorry the self proclaimed legend was intending to make a surprise visit... But the new girlfriend had other plans... Will send pictures in due course.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nando said:


> probably the most compact meet i've been too - good nonetheless.
> you can't beat a conversation on the economy over a diet coke!
> 
> Arif - great sounding car - shame the fiesta overpowered you out in the tunnel :wink:


Sorry about that guys  :? Danielle began feeling pains around 2:30pm then burst into tears just as i was going to walk out the door! :? 
As most of you know shes around 38weeks pregnant at the moment so we were a bit concerned.After a couple of chats with the midwife at the hospital they think shes may have just pulled something.After a couple of painkillers and a good nights sleep shes ok now,just a little pain that im sure will go soon.
Being our fist kid we have no idea what to expect. :? 
Anyways this shouldn't happen again as i'll be a dad by the next one  :wink:

Sorry Mark for not meeting you i felt dreadful  ,and thanks for looking after our new members Tony :wink: 
Hope you enjoyed the mini meet 8)



genocidalduck said:


> Guys sorry the self proclaimed legend was intending to make a surprise visit... But the new girlfriend had other plans... Will send pictures in due course.


Feel free to forward all pictures onto me first Jamie  :wink:

I'll sort another date. 8)


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Good to see you all, and nice to meet Mark and Hayley

Arif I really like the 335i, I woke up this morning thinking the Chavriot is going to go, I might have to go for the saloon, but its the first BMW i can say i really liked


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

thehornster said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > probably the most compact meet i've been too - good nonetheless.
> ...


Would have posted them. But they are on my phone and havnt got the lead and for some reason my phone wont let me send them via e-mail. Shame and sorry


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi all,
Yes I am still alive!!
Ryan, did you see me as we came round onto the m25 just before the tolls, as i went over a bump int road ,the car jumped a bit and started to Tokyo drift !!! as for the fiesta......i recon he had a twin turbo and remap !! :lol: the lorry infront of me did not help. :wink:

Tony, if you really like my car, next time take it for a spin , dont drive it too hard round the corners though !!
not until i see about changing the run flats! I did use the sport mode on the way home.....fcuk me it is quick in manual. :!:

Jamie ! how are you doing? It is a pitty you didnt come last night...we were talking about money,cars,watches and bitches !! :lol: 
The 4 legged ones .

John , glad your missus is ok , I have been there before and it is a scary place.See you all at the next one... 8)


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

Hornster wrote


> Sorry Mark for not meeting you i felt dreadful  ,and thanks for looking after our new members Tony :wink:
> Hope you enjoyed the mini meet 8)


John, no probs I,m sure we'll meet sometime... just good to hear that your wife is ok..

Tony... thanks for looking after us .. we both enjoyed your company [smiley=thumbsup.gif] ..

Arif.. nice to meet you, although it was brief... I am liking that BMW.. very sleek 8) My wife sends her apologies for not getting out the car to say hello .... she was very cold ...or did she say she was kin freezing!!! :lol:

All the Best..

Mark.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

a18eem said:


> Tony, if you really like my car, next time take it for a spin , dont drive it too hard round the corners though !! not until i see about changing the run flats! I did use the sport mode on the way home.....fcuk me it is quick in manual. :!:


Thanks for the offer Arif but i would prefer to crash a dealers car ! I really liked yours and have been looking at Autotrader and Pistonheads all morning, Theres only so many donuts you can do in a Scooby


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> a18eem said:
> 
> 
> > Tony, if you really like my car, next time take it for a spin , dont drive it too hard round the corners though !! not until i see about changing the run flats! I did use the sport mode on the way home.....fcuk me it is quick in manual. :!:
> ...


Is that supposed to be a pun... :?: because Im the only one with the donughts....its the law :lol: 
If you are considering the 335, take a good look at the 4 door...........it really isn't pretty....I did want the 4 door myself , it is more practicle ,has 5 seatbelts not 4 but is did not tickle my fancy.The coupe is so much sexier :roll: 
Also I spoke to AMD in essex........ they rekon they can remap it to 350/360 bhp and 380 lb torque all for under£500 including a rolling road...... [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

Its a bit quiet on the essex/kent side.......do we hear the sound of tiny feet yet...or any screams yet?? [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Yes he does !!

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=124606

And on Facebook


----------



## CC (Mar 20, 2007)

When's the next meet peeps its been a minute???


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

John's wife had a baby a few weeks ago, once he's got used to the sleepless nights he'll post up a date


----------



## dave_uk (Feb 20, 2006)

Eagerly waiting for John to return as I haven't seen you lot in ages, hope your all keeping well and no jokes about the sig pic.

dave


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

dave_uk said:


> Eagerly waiting for John to return as I haven't seen you lot in ages, hope your all keeping well and no jokes about the sig pic.
> 
> dave


Love the car in the signature pic Dave, I was looking at them after you told me youve got one, i must admit never seen one on the road before.

Love the bonnet scoop!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

this may be of interest to you Chris viewtopic.php?f=9&t=126810


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> this may be of interest to you Chris viewtopic.php?f=9&t=126810


Superb,

Cheers Tony, i was thinking of having it mapped. I will contact Morgan for pricing.

Do you need your PC back?, i havent had a chance to use it yet. If you do, let me know and ill bring it back to you.

We should really try and have a meet before Xmas if we can, you free early December?

Chris


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Should be ok

MIght be redundant or bankrupt by then though


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> Should be ok
> 
> MIght be redundant or bankrupt by then though


Hopefully it will not come to that. My fingers are crossed for you mate.

These are tough times, everyone is beginning to feel it now.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

I'm still alive!!

I'll sort somthing soon been mental here :? :roll:

Hope your all ok. Everything ok with work Tony?? :?

John


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:
 

> I'm still alive!!
> 
> I'll sort somthing soon been mental here :? :roll:
> 
> ...


Wow he lives !!! How is everything going with young James ? sleepless nights ? pulling your hair out i bet :roll:

As for work its really tough we had to let quite a few people go this week fortunately i was one of the lucky ones,

We are having to make a lot of changes in our lives at the moment, The horses are all going and the land will be up for sale or rent, The Scoob will probably be going soon it just costs too much to run, and i can't justify the cost, i will probably end up in a diesel of sorts  Quite a lot of what i get paid is in bonuses which isn't going to happen this year

Apart from that we are all well, just learning to take the rough with the smooth, and looking forward to the next curry 

Tony


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Mr Tony,

I never really figured why you're here with a Scooby but I've always like your posts. Presumably you're an ex-TT owner... :wink:

What do you do?

Where do you guys meet for curry? I have a superb curry house near me. I'd love to welcome you all down...

Cheers

rich


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> Mr Tony,
> 
> I never really figured why you're here with a Scooby but I've always like your posts. Presumably you're an ex-TT owner... :wink:
> 
> ...


I've had 2 TT's in the past, still hang around here as i like the people, Scoobynet gets a a bit scary at times :lol:

I am a futures broker at a large US bank for my sins

We meet at a curry house in Medway thats good and cheap, Would like to meet new people GSOH etc etc :lol:

My old babies



















and of course


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

BAMTT said:


> Would like to meet new people GSOH etc etc


I don't do humour, I'm a miserable SOAB... :? :wink:

Where in Medway? That's a floodplain isn't it?!

Cheers

Rich


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Its in a small village called Cliffe, the restaurant is nothing flash, On Sundays its all you can eat for £8.95 difference being you order from the menu and as much as you want


----------



## audi_tt 83 (Feb 13, 2008)

so when is the next one i have missed these meets. to fill my time i have been to a few boy racer meets which have been good but due to a lack of fibre glass or 8inch quad pipes the tt has gone un noticed lol.


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Guys,

SPoke to John today, as you can imagine with the run up to xmas and him being a new dad he hasnt had any time to post or organise another meet.

If anyone fancies it we can meet up for a curry next Sunday 21st December, around 3pm.

Let us klnow if you fancy it and ill book the Cliffe Sprice.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Sounds good to me


----------

